# Riding green ponies...



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

Has any ground work been done with either of these horses? My initial thought is to start them both back to basics and slowly work from there.. lots and lots of round pen work before you get back in the saddle. If they are going to be beginner children's ponies, I would want to make sure everything is done right from front to back, top to bottom.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

"Pull her mouth out, I don't care!!"
Really???? People education before horse education - PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

heymckate said:


> Has any ground work been done with either of these horses? My initial thought is to start them both back to basics and slowly work from there.. lots and lots of round pen work before you get back in the saddle. If they are going to be beginner children's ponies, I would want to make sure everything is done right from front to back, top to bottom.


They're both good on the ground and are great for lead reining, it's just that transition from lead rein to being ridden solo...


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Boo Walker said:


> "Pull her mouth out, I don't care!!"
> Really???? People education before horse education - PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Remember this is when the pony was going crazy, bucking and tanking off. I have been told by plenty of people on here that if a horse is charging off with you, you forget about being pretty and make that horse stop. I had to do a one rein stop to gain control again. Unfortunately she's learnt that she can buck off the kids to get out of doing something she doesn't want to do.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm not talking leading. I'm talking good, honest round pen work where you work on solid verbal cues (walk, trot, canter, whoa, etc.), visual cues, and establish a bond with that horse that establishes respect for you from the horse, and allows you to better communicate with each other both in and out of the saddle.

Ground work in a round pen is an important foundation, especially if you plan on putting a child on a horse. Riding out their bucks isn't going to teach those ponies anything that will turn them into safe children's mounts.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

heymckate said:


> I'm not talking leading. I'm talking good, honest round pen work where you work on solid verbal cues (walk, trot, canter, whoa, etc.), visual cues, and establish a bond with that horse that establishes respect for you from the horse, and allows you to better communicate with each other both in and out of the saddle.
> 
> Ground work in a round pen is an important foundation, especially if you plan on putting a child on a horse. Riding out their bucks isn't going to teach those ponies anything that will turn them into safe children's mounts.


We don't have a round pen up the yard unfortunately. 
Also I think she's doing a lot of the ground work bits, she's just asked me to come and ride them once a week for her as she's too big. 
I don't have to time do any groundwork myself with them, I think she plans on having us lunge them on some weeks. If they were my ponies I'd do what you suggest, groundwork and verbal cues first and then building up a foundation. 
But as they're not mine I can't really say "oh well I think it should be done this way"
I'm just trying to help out a friend because nobody else strong enough yet light enough can ride them at the moment


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I got worried as soon as you said "then she decided she did not like me,..." 

Goodness, the pony really doesn't have opinion on how likeable you are. The pony simply didn't want to do anything you wanted it to anymore. 

These may be a bit beyond your abilities.


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

I think your friend is expecting too much too soon from these ponies. It will be a long time before kids will be riding them, unless the kids are really experienced.

They probably need more groundwork, as everyone has suggested. I don't have a round pen either, but I can do most of the same stuff on a long lead rope or lunge line. But it doesn't sound like you have much input. 

I'm the last person to ever suggest doing things that would spoil a horse. But there's a difference between a spoiled horse and a nervous (possibly scared) greenbroke horse. I mean, you can have a spoiled, green horse, but think carefully about what's up with these horses anytime you're riding them. They'll tell you what's going on if you listen closely.

And really, a spoiled horse is just a horse that doesn't have good human leadership. 

I was at a really good colt starting clinic last spring, and the instructor said most problems can be broken down to either an unwillingness to yield to pressure, or not wanting to accept something (ex. saddle, bit, something flapping around scaring horse, rider on horse's back). I think this makes a lot of sense. And remember, it's the human's responsibility to help the horse get over that.

Patience is a good thing, especially when you're teaching something new. Don't let the horse do something you don't want it to be doing for too long - direct it into something else (ex. if it won't stand still - backing up, sidepassing, disengaging the hip, etc... Eventually it'll learn that it's nice to take a break and stand still).

Good timing is important. Horses don't learn from the pressure you apply, but from the release you reward them with. So if you're teaching them to back, for example, as soon as they shift their weight back, release pressure on the bit and/or legs. Soon they'll be backing up quickly to get that release. Do that with every cue, and you'll have a light, responsive horse.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

boots said:


> I got worried as soon as you said "then she decided she did not like me,..."
> 
> Goodness, the pony really doesn't have opinion on how likeable you are. The pony simply didn't want to do anything you wanted it to anymore.
> 
> These may be a bit beyond your abilities.


I worded it wrong
I understood that she was not happy about what I was asking her to do, so was tanking off and bucking as a way out of it


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok everyone, I've read your opinions and really appreciate them. I agree now that I'm not ready for this. 
I thought I would just do a friend a favour and ride the ponies every Thursday for her, as her kids ride them at the weekends. Yes, she puts her kids on them D: I was quite shocked when they both felt so green and the kids ride them. I think she wants me to basically wear them out so they're (slightly) safer for the kids. She also told me yesterday eve that they take the 3 year old to lead rein shows and pretend that she's 5 so she can enter -_-;
Yesterday I thought it would all be quite light hearted but looking back on it today I know I'm not the right person for this. I don't have any experience with green horses (except one 4 year old that I planned to part loan that tanked off in a field with me, and the next day I said no thank you!)
Thank you everyone for letting me see sense.
I guess yesterday I thought it was sort of funny because they're just little ponies. It's like the difference between an excited Chihuahua and an excited Bull Mastiff. 
I'll let the owner know today
Thanks again people


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I think you're making a wise decision. Now hopefully the owner will make a wise decision and send them to a professional trainer before she risks the safety of her children again. Good for you on making this choice.


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

Good decision.


----------



## BearPony (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds like you made a really wise decision - I've been the "crash test dummy" for young horses and ponies in training before that have owned by others, but after one questionable experience (somewhat similar to yours), I will now only do it for people who I trust to have done the proper ground work before and who can demonstrate it to me with the horse they expect me to ride.


----------

